# bumpers question??



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi , I want know if it's possible to reduce the length of the bumpers on a Ur -quattro 1984??

thx
nic


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: bumpers question?? (nic2k4)*

guessing you are having an US spec urquattro?
Could probably search some eurobumpers somewhere...


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: bumpers question?? (WAUOla)*

yes, I have the Us version, but I want to know if it's possible to modfiy my bumper like some people did on there scirocco ?


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: bumpers question?? (nic2k4)*

any one know if a DIY exist for this kind of modification ?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: bumpers question?? (nic2k4)*

The way I did mine, is non-reversable.
Here's a picture of what the car looks like, with the bumper, which was moved in closer to the car quite a bit.
Let us know if you want to do this, and I'll fill you in!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i modded mine to be short. the rear tucked in pretty much all the way by itself. the front i had to trim the inner bumper shell a bit on the top along with the skin. i think i took about 3/4" off so it would sit all the way in like a euro bumper.
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...t=150


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*

yes I am really interest with this kind of mods, I think it gave a really nice euro look to the quattro


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (nic2k4)*

If any one got some pictures of how to do this mods ,it will be nice .

thx
nic


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (nic2k4)*

I still haven't had a chance to get any pictures, but I bascially removed the front bumper, with it's shock absorber type mounts.
I removed the mounts from the bumper, and drilled some holes into the shock itself.
Inside the shock is a rubberized "gummi" to remove the gummi, I compressed the shock by repeated blows from a big fuggin hammer.
The gummi flew out at every blow, and the shock compressed.
I did this until the shock was fully compresed.
Reassembled the bumper, and installed on the car.
I didn't, and wont do the rear as I would like as much protection back there in the event of someone bumping into me in traffic.

Again, this is a non-reversable mod.


----------

